
33 Unbelievable Places To Visit Before You Die - xtraclass
http://distractify.com/culture/32-surreal-places-that-actually-exist-on-earth-i-cant-believe-this-isnt-photoshopped/
======
scope
missed one: Dallol, Ethiopia

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dallol,_Ethiopia](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dallol,_Ethiopia)

[http://landscape-
photos.org/modules/photoblogmodule/content/...](http://landscape-
photos.org/modules/photoblogmodule/content/images/photos/1301.jpg)

------
jmpe
A lot of these places will hopefully not become tourist attractions, they
exist because of - not despite of - lack of human activity.

